# Kayak intro in canon city



## RiversRohrer (May 7, 2011)

If you can't find 5 other people, The Edge in Pueblo has a pretty good value class


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up River. At the point of going hardshell, or considering upgrade to current gear. This should help. Nice to know of other options. RMOC offers courses at paddle fest too. These were just closer and more budget friendly.


----------

